# Fire rated enclosures for recessed lighting



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

99Kilowatt said:


> Does any body know the code for "one hour fire rated enclosures" for recessed lighting in residential vs commercial and residential with first floor rental units?


Yes read ARTICLE 410 in the NEC..

Welcome to the forum enjoy the fun...:thumbsup:


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

I know one hour doesn't get it done where we're at. Fail. Need two hrs. It takes two layers of 5/8" rock to accomplish it, or a 250 hat for each can


----------



## EZBARRIER (Jan 7, 2013)

*Fire codes e.z. Barrier lists for reference for both recessed lighting and exhaust fans:*


*The International Building Code Section 711.4.2 states:
Where floor/ceiling assemblies are required to have a minimum one-hour fire resistance rating, recessed fixtures and other electronic fans and motors shall be installed such that the required fire resistance of the ceiling will not be reduced.

The Uniform Building Code (UBC**) in Section 710 states:
When materials are incorporated into an otherwise fire-resistive assembly that may change the capacity for heat dissipation, fire test results data shall be made available to officials to show the required fire-resistive time period is not reduced.*



Sincerely,

Roger Ritten

e.z. Barrier
612-308-9689
www.ezbarrier.com/


----------

